# New Mr. Flapper Episode - French Fries From Mr. Flapper's Lover



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.mrflapper.com/060430.htm

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very cute

I thought it wasn't healthy to give birds fries and crisps

otherwise I could give them in the park, but it would be better to give them wholegrain bread


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

LOL. another good Mr. Flapper episode and mostly centred around food...yummy fries! For a second, I thought that perhaps it was you that sent the gift certificate for the french fries, and until I read further down

Fries for ducks...hmm, doesn't seem too healthy to me, with all those trans fats and salt I guess it's just a once and awhile treat.  

There was even a crow in this episode to boot, now that's a new twist in the sagas. Nice to see him on the wire afterwards


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WoW! A GREAT Flapper episode! Give him a hug from Squeaks and me!  

Sure look forward to MORE adventures!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a great one. Loved it.
Thanks for sharing.


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Great story.... I was wondering about the fries myself....I guess if it is given in moderation then it is okay for ducks to eat?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I'm sure Tiff sees to it that french fries are a rare treat for Mr. Flapper. I wouldn't suggest them as a duck treat, but I think Flapper may have just helped himself to them at some point in the past and decided they were the ultimate Mr. Flapper treat food  

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow what a great new flapper episode i just love them and Mr.Flapper seemed very happy with the mail order he got a love letter with some french fries on the side lol.
Also the breaking news of the crow made it even more intresting glad every thing worked out for Mr.crow too lol.

Keep them comming there great!!!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Mr. Flapper*

*For those that are new here and have never met Mr. FLAPPER I have bumped up one of the FLAPPER threads. * .GEORGE


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for bumping george. I haven't seen it and I got a good chuckle from it.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

LOL!

Mr. Flapper is so gorgeous!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, George! I just posted in another thread wondering how Mr. Flapper is doing!

We haven't seen any new episodes lately!! Sure hope all is well!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Mr. Flapper Has A Blog These Days ..*

http://www.mrflapper.com/blog/

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.mrflapper.com/blog/
> 
> Terry



Thanks, Terry!! I enjoyed the videos! AND, soooo glad the Muscovy boys found a GREAT forever home!!

Really enjoy watching Snowball in his very own commercial AND, of course, Frostie! That bird is something else and can really move his head! Cracks me up every time! He's a "natural!"

Will miss the adventures of Flapper here as I don't tweet, twitt, blog, cheep, or whatever else people seem to do these days to make sure others know what they are doing! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Flapper is definetly one funny duck
Just curious, whys is Mr *Flappers* his name?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

clucklebeed said:


> Just curious, whys is Mr *Flappers* his name?


Good question, and I'm not real sure I know the answer but would guess because he flaps his wings a lot. 

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Just took a look at the pictures and the blog. A bunch of cool ducks!


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I read his blog and I don't think I will EVER see a funnier duck than Mr.Flappers.
It's great how you peiced all those pics together to make a little storie.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Prior To Mr. Flapper's Blog .. He Had His Own Website ..*

http://www.mrflapper.com/

Enjoy!

Terry


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Again, offedunks. boy, you have allot of causes that you want people to read. But you really should start your own thread. min


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

And to post on a thread that was started back in April 06. Well that's one way to bring a thread back to life. Spam. min


----------

